# 1st scissor prop....



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

he's going to split in half and the upper body shoots forward with the arm's also be chained to the wall behind him...he still needs wor but almost done...
































hope to have vid soon...all post more updates soon...


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

That looks sweet man!


----------



## oct31man (Sep 19, 2006)

Hey, cool! Can't wait to see the video!


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

I always loved the scissor pneumatics. Great job!


----------



## trexmgd (Sep 16, 2007)

Nice,

I've wanted to make one of these ever since I saw the witch video on YouTube.


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

here are few more pics still know vid but what the f$#@....hey any one know about anything Samsung Digimax cam the button to go from cam to vid broke, and the dumbass's at Future Shop couldn't do a thing for me it being afew years old...I was thinking about taking it apart but wasn't sure if that would be a good idea...a well here are a few mor updated pics...


----------

